# Need A Good Cabinet..



## koolent (Feb 12, 2012)

So, I think NZXT Source is a good option bt Im nt in favour of tool-less hard-drive design as I doesn't mess aroud removing my hard disks.. I just need a cool system and big in space to accomodate HD 6770 and A bottom PSU Mount..

My budget for the case is 3.5k

Also for my configuration I was suggested a motherbord but I unsubscribed that thread as ico had locked it.. I have now forgot that mobo.. Can you suggest me an overclockable motherboard for CPU, GFX Card and RAM for my configuration and Also a suitable RAM which should be 4 GB DDR3..

My config:

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.8 GHz
RAM: Any Overclockable 4 GB DDR3
GFX Card: MSI HD 6770 (If I Can overclock it.)
PSU: Corsair CX 430 v2

My budget for both, Motherboard and RAM is 5k..
Budget in all is 8.5k, everything must be inside that.. 

I like good looks more than simple ones.. Bt full-featuring is the most important thing for me..


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2012)

Get NZXT Gamma shipped to you from - TheITwares Ecommerce


----------



## koolent (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx... You rock.. Bt others are also welcome..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 12, 2012)

how about bitfenix shinobi without side window at 3950/- shipped,
Cabinets : BitFenix - Cases - SPECIAL PRICES - LIMITED TIME OFFER
its an indian forum and you can buy the cabby from their easily.


----------



## koolent (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Sukesh,

You are the 'A' person too..

You help more than anyone else does..


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

if you want a great feature rich but VFM cabby just get NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.6k or else if you prefer looks with a transparent side panel then CM Elite 430 @ 2.8k


----------



## koolent (Feb 13, 2012)

> NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.6k and CM Elite 430 @ 2.8k



Thanks topgear, you guyzz really help a lot.... Thank you..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 13, 2012)

koolent said:


> you guyzz really help a lot.... Thank you..



we are here for that thing only.


----------



## koolent (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a problem.. 

i HAVE THE " MS-7525 (Boston) " Motherboard and I can find only one fan slot used in the CPU Heatsink Fan.. I need to know if I can install more fans on the cabinet I am going to buy using the same motherboard.. I cannot find anymore 3-Pin or 4-Pin Connectors..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^
which fan you are thinking of buying?(brand,specification....)


----------



## koolent (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying a Cooler Master Silent Fan (SAF-S83) 80 mm..

But there are no molex connectors..


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 13, 2012)

How about CM 690 ? (I am nt sure about it's price though) .. But as a user, i can say it's a nice box. It also comes with 3 fans.


----------



## koolent (Feb 13, 2012)

> But as a user, i can say it's a nice box. It also comes with 3 fans.



Bt where will I get the power supply frm ?? Hell..* I'm really tensed abt that fan thing..*

M sry don't mind it..

Bt I need a solution whether I can install a case fan as there is a female fan connector popping out of my PSU.. The only thing unused..


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 14, 2012)

koolent said:


> Bt where will I get the power supply frm ?? Hell..* I'm really tensed abt that fan thing..*
> 
> M sry don't mind it..
> 
> Bt I need a solution whether I can install a case fan as there is a female fan connector popping out of my PSU.. The only thing unused..



CM 690 comes with 3 preinstalled fans. One in front, one in side and one in rear side. All fans has male and female connectors. U just need to plug those fans with psu connectors.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

CM 690 is gonna cost ~4k but NZXT Source 210 Elite is only ~2.4k and comes with 1 120mm and 1 140mm fan and OP can easily get Glacialtec 80mm fans which has both male and female connectors @ Rs. 150 or he can opt for CM LED 120mm 2k RPM fans @ 450-500 bucks - these are my personal favorite - comes with everything in the pack


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 14, 2012)

you can look at this


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ Nice find  though that cabby ie LIAN LI PC-A70F will cost easily 10k ( $180 on newegg ) here - so it's a lot more than OP's budget.


----------



## koolent (Mar 2, 2012)

So, I think NZXT Source is a good option bt Im nt in favour of tool-less hard-drive design as I doesn't mess aroud removing my hard disks.. I just need a cool system and big in space to accomodate HD 6770 and A bottom PSU Mount..

My budget for the case is 3.5k

Also for my configuration I was suggested a motherbord but I unsubscribed that thread as ico had locked it.. I have now forgot that mobo.. Can you suggest me an overclockable motherboard for CPU, GFX Card and RAM for my configuration and Also a suitable RAM which should be 4 GB DDR3..

My config:

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.8 GHz
RAM: Any Overclockable 4 GB DDR3
GFX Card: MSI HD 6770 (If I Can overclock it.)
PSU: Corsair CX 430 v2

My budget for both, Motherboard and RAM is 4k


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ Just get NZXT Source 210 @ ~2k and Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2P @ 2.7k and Corsair Value Series 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz Ram @ 1.2k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2012)

^^no where it is available for 2k bro.in primeabgbg it costs 2650/- + 650 shipment.thats why i bought 400R.received it yesterday it is a treat to work with this cabby.very very good cable management and also very sturdy.even i can sit on it without any problem.


----------



## koolent (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok.. Bt If I increase my budget to some 1k more than I can get a Corsair Vengeance and I can also overclock it.. So, what say abt getting GA-G41MT-S2P and a Corsair Vengeance 1 X 4 GB RAM ?

If I can get a USB 3.0 In 5.5k In all then you are welcome..  Bt its nt necessary as I don't want to compromise RAM, Graphics and Processing Speed..  

waitin..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2012)

^^buddy vengeance is a 1600MHz RAm and that G41MT-S2P mobo(if i am right then all the socket 775mobo) only supports RAM speed up to 1333MHz RAM.it will be just waste of money to buy vengeance as it will run at 1333MHz so there won't be any performance increase over your value RAM except the fancy look.so better buy value RAMs.


----------



## koolent (Mar 3, 2012)

Okk.. Buddy.. Allright.. 

Does GA-G41MT-S2P Support USB 3.0 ?

and will upgrading my cabinet to a one with USB 3.0 will Enhance the speeds ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2012)

no.that mobo doesn't support USB 3.0.you will see increase in speed if you are using a USB 3.0 supported devices like HDDs,flas drives....about your cabinet,you need to have a usb 3.0 header on your mobo to get the 3.0 port on the cabby working.if you don't have then you end up in leaving it unused.in some cabby the front usb 3.0 is connected to the back usb 3.0 port on the mobo through a wire.in your case mobo doesn't supports both of them.


----------



## koolent (Mar 3, 2012)

Okk.. So I learnt 1 thng tday.. Intel 775 Socket is really dead.. Well I have to bear it only for 2 yrs..


So, is there any USB 3.0 mobo under my price range ?


Agn I don't want to compromise my Graphics, RAM and CPU overclocking..


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ there's no USB 3.0 mobo for LGA 775 cpu in your price range.



sukesh1090 said:


> ^^no where it is available for 2k bro.in primeabgbg it costs 2650/- + 650 shipment.thats why i bought 400R.received it yesterday it is a treat to work with this cabby.very very good cable management and also very sturdy.even i can sit on it without any problem.



Congrats ! 

primeabgb has NZXT Source 210 Elite with USB 3.0 port but I was talking about NZXT Source 210 without Elite moniker and USB 3.0 and it's priced $10 lower than the Elite model - can't remember where but I saw it was selling @ 2k around 3 months back.


----------



## koolent (Mar 4, 2012)

Geee.. All right.. 

its about $34 on Amazon..

Well, anyways Souurce 210 Elite is $34 on Amazon..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 4, 2012)

koolent said:


> So, I think NZXT Source is a good option bt Im nt in favour of tool-less hard-drive design as I _don't_ mess aroud removing my hard disks.



err what makes you assume that its for people who messes around to begin with? It simply takes out the point that you need a screw driver+ screws to install stuff, nothing more, nothing less. 

If you're going to spend on fans eventually, then you're better off using the cash combined and go for something else. CM690II Advance/400R. 400R gets the first preference from my end.


----------



## koolent (Mar 4, 2012)

OK.. And thank you bro.. I didn't know that the tool less hard drive design was for that.. Well, any ways I will try and compare between Source 210 Elite, and the two you suggested..

Well, I don't use big movies much, so, I can compromise with the USB  3.0 Port..

Only 2 yrs with this rig though.. Then my parents will use it and I'll buy a 80k gaming laptop until I get my Job and I'll buy a 2 lac gaming desktop rig ..


A long long way to go though.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 4, 2012)

^^
its up to you buddy.source 210 elite,400R,690 II  are very good cabbies at their price range.btw avoid sms shortcut languages.


----------



## koolent (Mar 26, 2012)

So, what is the best one? My budget is now 2.3k..


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 26, 2012)

^^How about the CM Elite 311? Has cable management provision, bottom placed PSU & decent cooling.


----------



## koolent (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ Not many fan spaces..


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 26, 2012)

^^What are your prime demands and what are the stuff you can compromise?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 26, 2012)

I am done with Bitfenix Merc Alpha that costs about 2.5k! Its a pretty good case for what its worth.


----------



## koolent (Mar 26, 2012)

primary demands :

COOLING

AND THEN

LOOKS


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a good one. Where to buy online?


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ grab one from here 
Cabinets : BitFenix - Cases - SPECIAL PRICES - LIMITED TIME OFFER


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Thanks for the link buddy. Seems like a good VFM cabinet.


----------



## koolent (Mar 27, 2012)

ok, calculated my needs as per priority:

1) COOLING
2) CABLE MANAGEMENT
3) LOOKS

for 2.5k..

 Thanks in advance


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 27, 2012)

^^What about the Merc Alpha suggested above? It's good in all the above mentioned stuff. Its cost including shipping is 2.65k. Good VFM cabby.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Thanks for the link buddy. Seems like a good VFM cabinet.



you are welcome 

@ OP - just grab the Merc Alpha .. add couple of LED fans and mod the side panel to add Acrylic Sheet .. the cabby will look stunning


----------

